# Low progesterone & mc



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm in the midst of my second m/c. Ugh! I don't think I can cry anymore...I cried all day yesterday when I woke up to a little spotting at 5:30 AM. I ended up driving 2 hours each way to see the OB that my direct-entry midwife works with. It was pouring rain and I had to go alone...anyway, when I got there the doc did an ultrasound right away and couldn't find a heartbeat. It was awful. I was supposed to be 9 wks yesterday, but the baby looked to be about 6 wks. She shared that she herself had had 8 miscarriages. She recommended that we check my progesterone levels to see if that's part of the problem, so I let them take some blood. The nurse called me today to tell me my levels were way low. I thought maybe it would have dropped way low because of the m/c, but the nurse said it wouldn't have dropped that low in such a short amount of time.
Has anyone tried a natural progesterone cream or supplement that helped in pregnancies after miscarriages? I don't want to use anything synthetic.
Dawn


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry you are going through another loss. I know the heartache of one miscarriage, and I can only imagine the pain of a second one.

My miscarriage was very similar to yours. At 9 weeks an ultrasound showed no heartbeat and the baby was measuring 6 weeks, 1 day. I also went alone to the ultrasound. I couldn't stop crying. Big hugs to you.

On the progesterone question, I was tested for levels at day 21 after my cycle returned. My level was 8, which depending on the source can be considered normal or low (what fun!). I know you don't want to take anything synthetic, but I decided on progesterone supplements for a number of reasons. My level went up to 16. I would suggest having your level checked again after AF returns, and then you can look at your options if it still seems low.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TerryBerry (Jan 23, 2003)

I am so very sorry you've had to suffer two miscarriages.

My 2nd miscarriage was somewhat similar to yours--I found in my 11th week that the baby had stopped growing weeks prior and there was no heartbeat. It is such a shock...terribly devastating.

I'm surprised your doctors were able to test your progesterone so soon after your m/c. Mine is going to test mine my next cycle.

But, anyway, as far as progesterone is concerned--everything I've read has said that vaginal suppositories are by far the best way to take progesterone and that progesterone creams are not nearly as effective.

Also, I know there's lots of debate in the effectiveness of progesterone at preventing m/c's. But, I truly believe it can because I have seen so much evidence of it myself. My mom had 2 m/c's because of low progesterone, was put on supplements, and carried to term. My sister had 1 m/c because of low progesterone, was put on supplements and carried to term. I can understand your hesitation about supplementing, but it may be worth it in the long-run.

I hope you're doing ok. Please feel free to share what you're going through if you want--you will have lots of support here. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't know the answer to your question about natural progesterone but I wanted to share my story.

I am currently miscarrying my third pregnancy. My first pregnancy was a miscarriage as well. My second pregnancy brought me my wonderful daughter. My second pregnancy is the only pregnancy during which I took vaginal progesterone suppositories during the first trimester.

I'm not a huge believer in coincidences









I know that the research on this is inconclusive and definitely different doctors that I've spoken with are of different minds on this one (in fact, my most recent dr laughed at the idea that progesterone made the difference







: ) but you better believe that I am not getting pregnant again without a prescription for progesterone in hand. I'm not going to ignore the most obvious difference between my 3 pregnancies.

Hugs to you.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss









I take a natural progesterone to get and stay pregnant. After not be able to get preggo for well over a year I had gone to a Dr. and she recommind that I try natural progesterone as she has had good patients have good success using it. It normally takes me three months of using it before getting preggo and then once preggo I use it til I am twelve weeks then start tapering off as not to shock my system.

My first pregnancy I used it faithfully and had no problems.
Second pregnancy I didnt use it as faithfully while pregnant and ended up m/c at twelve weeks. With that pregancy I just didnt feel 'right' about it for some reason.

pregnancy # three I used it very faithfully and had no problems except that I carried her for two extra weeks.

My favorite progesterone cream is Cumulus of Oregon, I get it at a nearby healthfood store. I am like you I would also rather take a natural progesterone.


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I've heard the creams are not as effective as the vaginal suppositories. I was taking Vitex with this last pregnancy and hoped that it would help if I did have any hormonal imbalances.
The doctor didn't say anything about my progeterone levels being off because I was in the process of miscarrying, but I still wonder about that. It makes sense to me that the levels would have already been going down if the baby died 3 weeks earlier. Ugh!
A friend suggested that I do a saliva progesterone test, as that is supposedly more accurate. I'm willing to use anything natural, if it will help. I guess I can't see using the synthetic one because of all the side effects. I'm so thankful that I have my son. At least I've been able to have one child. Maybe that is all the Universe has intended for me. We'll see.
Dawn


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

I have been through 7 losses myself - none of them were easy but only after my last lost was I tested for progesterone. It was at 3 at 7DPO - extremely low. My doc suggested clomid to help correct the progesterone problem and to reregulate my ovulation. I wasnt' thrilled about it but I tried it with hope that it mgiht work. the first cycle did nothing - my Progesterone was only up to 6 at 7DPO. The second cycle my doc put me on Prometrium (progesterone) at 200mg twice daily as well as the clomid boosted to 100mg. Again I wasnt' thrilled but I *knew* that he was on to something. Well - that cycle, on the due date of my last loss I conceived. My progesterone levels have been monitored every two weeks. My first was at 16DPO and it was 27.9, second was two weeks later at 39.8, the last one was a week ago - and I had run out of my script for it the day before and had missed two doses - it was back down to 19. Now I have been back on it and I'm back up to 38. I know with certainty that the progesterone is the only thing that is sustaining this PG becuase of those numbers. Well - that combined with this littel bean's will to be here. Good luck with whatever choice you make but I had tired the natural progesterone creams before - I was on it when I had my last loss and that loss was attributed to low progesterone. I really think the script is the thing that made the difference for me.

Blessings and Light...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Grantsmommy, I'm so very sorry about your loss. I understand the feeling of being cried out - don't worry, greif is patient, it'll be there waiting when your ready.

As for the Progesterone. The natural creams are helpfull while trying to conceive. However, once your pregnant the supositories during the first trimester are VERY effective. I've had 8 pregnancies - 2 with Progesterone, thoes are the only ones that made it.

The suppositories are actually very natural. They're in a glycerine base and there are no other chemicals added to them. I had to go to the hospital drugstore to get them. They have to be kept refridgerated to remain stable (not very comphy going in







: ). Also, wear a light pad in your undies. They will leak a bit and even itch a bit (nobody told me that).

You must be in such a state of disbeleif right now. Please reach out to the community as much as you need to and know we understand and care.

To all who have lost a child - I wish you gentleness,

Jacque


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

We had one mom who used progesterone cream, but it was not enough to boost her levels during pregnancy, so we put her on progesterone pills. These are inexpensive, and in our practice have worked well.

I second the advice of the mom who said that the cream is probably useful for getting pregnant, but that additional supplementation appears to be necessary. Our practice has always preferred the pills; I have no experience with vag suppositories.

I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice and support! I'm feeling a little stronger now, although I still have my moments.
I am going to do a saliva test to check my hormone levels and the lab that reads them prepares a cream specifically for you (based on the results). I had no problem getting pg with all three of my babies, but after 2 m/c I have to do something. I wonder if the cream will be enough to sustain the pregnancy. I guess it will depend on how off my levels are...if they are off at all. At least if it is my hormones, we can do something about that.
I'll keep you all posted.
Dawn


----------



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

oh i so relate to your post- have been told i am to have a m/c soon due to decreasing hcg level- how sad- this is my second m/c in the past six months- i had one at 9 weeks in beg. of oct and now this one (i am 5 weeks)- i have a two year old daughter and had such an easy time conceiving and carrying her (delivery was harrowing and to be told another time)- is it b/c i am now 41- my prog. was high this time (due to gifted acupuncturist, i believe)- oh how long do i have to wait to see this impending m/c appear?
gina


----------

